# Coffee Related Photography



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

How about a thread for photographs with a coffee related theme?

I'll begin by offering this - rare glimpse of some sunlight lighting up the lever. Should have gone the extra mile and taken the shot on 35mm but the light was fleeting and the phone was to hand.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Bit 'Art Deco'ish..'


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

Haven't taken any photos for a while, those that I have are over edited (they're from Instagram).


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Mine and @Rhys collaborative coffee set up










I wonder do you recognise your only handy work TSK?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Is it me or is the Speedster giving the EK the come on??


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Hard to follow ^^^^


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Is it me or is the Speedster giving the EK the come on??


with the water wand turned like that..it's definitely looking for some long infusions


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Speedster and ek43, sun shining through the windows, hasbean and union at the ready - enough for a forum ban in my books


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I don't have a shiny machine anymore , so my contributions to this thread will probably be limited to Cafe's


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Pic nicked from @fatboyslim and edited by me..










Going to have to get my camera out now and take some pics.. Which means having to make lots of coffee.. I think I can cope (although I may not be able to drink all of of it..)


----------



## zak_atkinson (Jan 16, 2018)

Photo I took last year!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I spend too much time in coffee shops

Old Om10 and 35mm film.


----------



## peskyfoxs (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

peskyfoxs said:


> View attachment 33332


Looks like pretty fast shutter speed.


----------



## peskyfoxs (Oct 16, 2014)

Not that quick, stats are:

1/160 f6.3 iso100 taken with canon 5dmkiv paired with 24-70 2.8II


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Coffee related photography. It's a yummy coffee too


















F/2.2, 1/1250, ISO100, 25mm (50mm FF).


----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

Went to Thai island recently, took a few coffee bags with me, made stupid amount of photographs, as was bored. Really trying not to spam this thread with 100s of photos







but it's so nice there


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

flat white

Pentax Z1p and Laowa 15/4 macro


----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

How do you boys and girls get such sharp pictures uploaded? mine looks sharp locally, but appears very blury once I post it to this thread? :/


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

What resolution do you upload at? I'm using 1600 pix long side.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I send mine full size to Flickr then share at 800 ish on the long size on the Flickr code share thing.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I upload mine at native resolution to imgur. The Burundi one is 4538x3403


----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

that one was 1628x1466. I tried both formats, lossy jpg (639k) and lossless png (4.4M) - I guess that explains two images there, even though I delited previous, I thought. I uploaded directly from computer onto the forum using "insert image" icon. not hosting it elsewhere.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)




----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

️ =


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

There's some serious kit appearing in the coffee shops in London


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

Give yourself to the dark side.


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

Iced coffee drink


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Not sure if this is coffee-related, or should be in the dog thread! Looks like Foundry accept everyone into their cafe, anyway!


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Not sure if this is coffee-related, or should be in the dog thread! Looks like Foundry accept everyone into their cafe, anyway!


That could go in the cool coffee machine thread...


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Minty and Ian masquerading as Flower pot men?









John


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Just resurrecting this thread . . .


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

In reflective mood


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

MildredM said:


> In reflective mood


Any chance I can join in ?................










My name is Socket ..... shampoos don't bother me .... I'm hardened to it......










And I'm chipped complete with a Rabies jab and passport if you feel like travelling.....

Jon.


----------



## ForumCat (Jan 6, 2019)

richwade80 said:


> That could go in the cool coffee machine thread...


Where do I find this thread?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

ForumCat said:


> Where do I find this thread?


This one maybe?

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?46302-Cool-Espresso-Machines


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

Happy pancake day???

I'm not doing it right


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## p3a+ (Mar 20, 2019)

My daily V60.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

How many does one need ?


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

MildredM said:


> How many does one need ?
> 
> View attachment 29436


 Nice jugs Milly - But Errrrrr I dunno how to put this but.......... One is bigger than the other!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Drewster said:


> Nice jugs Milly - But Errrrrr I dunno how to put this but.......... One is bigger than the other!


 And I don't really have four ??


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

MildredM said:


> And I don't really have four ??


 Well obviously!!!!

You were just admiring them in the mirror.... and who can blame you.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Drewster said:


> Nice jugs Milly - But Errrrrr I dunno how to put this but.......... One is bigger than the other!


 I've heard this before ...... probably the last time 'M' had a wardrobe change ...... in the jug department...

Jon.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

A few ploppy shots . . .


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Reverting to Tapatalk for some more.....



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Does the last image classify as a 'Gloup' or is it 'Gloop' ?.

Jon.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Reverting to Tapatalk for some more﻿.....
> 
> ﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 Love this one Mildred, what did you shoot it on?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

igm45 said:


> Love this one Mildred, what did you shoot it on?


 Thanks  I dug my D3S out and stuck it on the tripod with a 50mm lens  I didn't fiddle with any of these pics afterwards, I just wanted to share them as they were!

Oh and the ISO was a stupid 4000 or something to get a shutter speed of 400th s in my pretty dark kitchen!


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Love it!!
Although, rather stick to your cellphone (or wipe the group clean next time) because we're seeing FINGERPRINTS!


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

MildredM said:


> Thanks  I dug my D3S out and stuck it on the tripod with a 50mm lens  I didn't fiddle with any of these pics afterwards, I just wanted to share them as they were!
> 
> Oh and the ISO was a stupid 4000 or something to get a shutter speed of 400th s in my pretty dark kitchen!


 Kodak 400 asa 35mm Brilliant 'M' ?.

Jon


----------



## Dr Forinor (Jul 30, 2018)

Rave's Mocha Java Blend


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Hasi said:


> Love it!!
> Although, rather stick to your cellphone (or wipe the group clean next time) because we're seeing FINGERPRINTS!


Haha! And here was me thinking you wouldn't notice haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Haha! And here was me thinking you wouldn't notice haha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was warned to pay closer attention to details in here when@jimbojohn55 fooled everybody by rebuilding the twin Pavonis... now there you have it.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Let's grind . . .


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Or this....









Or this...









Of course, these pics will be better when I get my FM! It will make such a difference 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

You can't just throw around FM keyword M...


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

PPapa said:


> You can't just throw around FM keyword M...


 You're dead right there.. it could easily be construed .... ?

Jon.


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

MildredM said:


> Or this....
> 
> Or this...
> 
> ...


 It is a very messy grinder ?.. How many extra ounces do you have to put in to cover the spillage ??or do you sweep it up and use it anyway ?.. Why would a radio help ?..


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> It is a very messy grinder ?.. How many extra ounces do you have to put in to cover the spillage ??or do you sweep it up and use it anyway ?.. Why would a radio help ?..


 Haha! I will have you know I weigh in very accurately - a slack handful for the shoot ? then I send it to Snakey, he doesn't mind old grinds and it saves using his new grinder too!

*F*lat *M*ax for anyone needing to know . . . MY forthcoming-later-this-year Flat Max. The one I got my order in for when hardly anyone else didn't Flat Max ???


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

MildredM said:


> Haha! I will have you know I weigh in very accurately - a slack handful for the shoot ? then I send it to Snakey, he doesn't mind old grinds and it saves using his new grinder too!
> 
> *F*lat *M*ax for anyone needing to know . . . MY forthcoming-later-this-year Flat Max. The one I got my order in for when hardly anyone else didn't Flat Max ???


 @MildredM. Hang on a cotton-pickin' minute! I thought our contract you said you would be sending me your old grinder?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I spy with my little . . .


----------

